# My $5,500 surge ride



## Mole




----------



## Saquan

Good money


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mole said:


> View attachment 590757


Did they pay a return fee and tip in the app?


----------



## Fusion_LUser

I enjoyed my 3.0x ride to Mexico until I was kidnapped by the cartels.


----------



## BigRedDriver

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Did they pay a return fee and tip in the app?


Just buy the dude an airline ticket, and pocket the difference, then who cares about the tip!


----------



## SHalester

hoax.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Ya well ..........


----------



## Mole




----------



## UberBastid

Mole said:


>


Hey take that down.
Bugs Bunny has been cancelled.

He is a womanizer and a racist and I think he voted for Trump.


----------



## Frontier Guy

Friend is a black car driver, year and a half ago, he got a ride from Denver to Wichita, Ks. 2 couples, flying to K.C. from Hawaii, they changed planes in S.F., enroute to K.C., due to weather the plane was forced to divert to Denver. They tried to get a one-way rental from the airport, but none of the companies would do it. Neighbors son works at the hotel they were put up in, next morning they were commenting about trying to rent a car, he overheard them joke about paying an Uber. He gave them his Dad's card and told them to call him. Google has it at 510 miles, he quoted them $250 pickup fee, $1.85/mile on the odometer starting when he left his house until he returned to Denver and a layover/meal charge of $150. They gladly paid it. Round trip was 1070 miles, he charged them $1.85/mile loaded, $1.00/mile empty, roughly $1,950 for the trip, and they tipped him $300 cash.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

UberBastid said:


> Hey take that down.
> Bugs Bunny has been cancelled.
> 
> He is a womanizer and a racist and I think he voted for Trump.


No No. The womanizer is Pepé Le Pew . The rape-culture Patriarchy skunk.










Bugs is the White supremacist that oppresses a Black duck with the help of his alt-right militia friends.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Ya but Bugs only ever lost 4 fights....


----------



## Saquan

Trump

lost

whew


----------



## Mole

Hey take that down.


UberBastid said:


> Bugs Bunny has been cancelled.
> 
> He is a womanizer and a racist and I think he voted for Trump.


My kind of rabbit!


----------



## kdyrpr

Saquan said:


> Trump
> 
> lost
> 
> whew


Trump

Robbed

Whew


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Why would somebody pay that outrageous fare while it only costs not more than $800 to fly first class with AA, from LAX to MCO ? Don't forget those numbers in the screenshots are only the driver's shares. With that money, I could have flown first class home, which is on the other side of the planet. I would say it is rather an app glitch or something.


----------



## Saquan

kdyrpr said:


> Trump
> 
> Robbed
> 
> Whew


He lost courts said it all

please no consipiracy theories here

ole orange man is out


----------



## bobby747

My buddy did black suv private in Miami 2 years for Kansas. C management. 1 week 10k and alot of disclaimers to sign


----------



## Sonoran Uber

Mole said:


> View attachment 590757


Hope toy made some money on the 3 day trip back.


----------



## Mole

Sonoran Uber said:


> Hope toy made some money on the 3 day trip back.


I did not take the ride I'm pretty sure they were drunk and typed in the wrong destination.


----------



## Sonoran Uber

Mole said:


> I did not take the ride I'm pretty sure they were drunk and typed in the wrong destination.


I had one of those & started the ride & said well we have about 3 days so buckle up knowing they made a mistake & picked hard rock FLA instead of L.A. When we could set our own rates had some $4-6K pages to various surrounding states with a very good multiplier. accepted 0


----------



## Saquan

Y’all wanted the union bs now enjoy it

mfers voted for it y I don’t know Onky gonna get worst


----------



## UberBastid

Saquan said:


> Y'all wanted the union bs now enjoy it
> 
> mfers voted for it y I don't know Onky gonna get worst


We got a union?
Same one as the Hookers Union Local 69?
I hope.

If so, is there reciprocity?
Can we join both unions?


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> Y'all wanted the union bs now enjoy it


where is this union? Show the links.

thanks


----------



## Saquan

The prop bs they voted for in cali
I call it a union

H


UberBastid said:


> We got a union?
> Same one as the Hookers Union Local 69?
> I hope.
> 
> If so, is there reciprocity?
> Can we join both unions?


Hotel pickups hookers no union needed


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> I call it a union


yeah, need to be an employee. Then they all need to vote.

There is no union is this reality or yours.


----------



## Saquan

SHalester said:


> yeah, need to be an employee. Then they all need to vote.
> 
> There is no union is this reality or yours.


Prop bs y'all wanted it enjoy it


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> Prop bs y'all wanted it enjoy it


you have it wrong. We didn't want to be employees and Prop 22 was better than AB5. Period. Hard stop.


----------



## Saquan

Y’all are screwed now


----------



## SHalester

Saquan said:


> Y'all are screwed now


ok, sage.


----------



## Mole

AB5 and prop 22 are not the answers. As Seattle did with a minimum wage for miles and minutes this could keep us independent and we would not need benefits.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

Dream trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Mole said:


> AB5 and prop 22 are not the answers. As Seattle did with a minimum wage for miles and minutes this could keep us independent and we would not need benefits.


I don't know the full details for the Seattle area but if there is just a minimum wage with no limit how much you can make that would be OK with me. As long as we don't have to work a schedule or assigned location/time. The minimum wage will keep the scrubs who can't drive enough 3AM hookers around happy so many they won't whine as much... bonus!


----------



## bobby747

I had a 300 mile trip a few years ago at higher pay 2.9x $850 plus 10 hours. Pass paid 1200


----------



## Stevesters2017

This trip was back in September of 2017, this was just to go pick up the rider, but I think I may have everyone beat. LOL 
I'm not sure how I would be able to drive across the ocean.
My car is not a boat or plane. LOL


----------



## Invisible

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> No No. The womanizer is Pepé Le Pew . The rape-culture Patriarchy skunk.
> 
> View attachment 590905
> 
> 
> Bugs is the White supremacist that oppresses a Black duck with the help of his alt-right militia friends.
> 
> View attachment 590907


😀 Yes!

And don’t forget about Frosty. He’s a pedo, running around naked, playing with kids and smoking his crack pipe.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill

UberBastid said:


> Hey take that down.
> Bugs Bunny has been cancelled.
> 
> He is a womanizer and a racist and I think he voted for Trump.


I knew I liked that guy!


----------



## UberPotomac

Mole said:


> View attachment 590757


Do all trips give you estimated earnings ? Just curious . You are in CA , right?


----------



## Mole

UberPotomac said:


> Do all trips give you estimated earnings ? Just curious . You are in CA , right?


Yes in CA they use to tell us how much the ride was going to be and the destination but they take it away from us if we do not accept 50% of the ride request mind you these are trips no on will take being 20 minutes away just for the pick up so most drivers are flying blind again and the ones doing as told are enjoying 60% pay cuts.


----------



## UberPotomac

Mole said:


> Yes in CA they use to tell us how much the ride was going to be and the destination but they take it away from us if we do not accept 50% of the ride request mind you these are trips no on will take being 20 minutes away just for the pick up so most drivers are flying blind again and the ones doing as told are enjoying 60% pay cuts.


Thx


----------



## SHalester

Mole said:


> but they take it away from us if we do not accept 50% of the ride request


wait, that is happening in your market already?


----------



## Mole

SHalester said:


> wait, that is happening in your market already?


This is the 4th week since they took away surge name your own price and destination it was a 1 2 3 punch.


----------



## SHalester

Mole said:


> This is the 4th week since they took away surge name your own price and destination it was a 1 2 3 punch.


odd, I'm in same market and no notice about the 5/10. Surge, well that was announced in advance. I suppose I could test to see if they slipped it in.


----------



## Mole

SHalester said:


> odd, I'm in same market and no notice about the 5/10. Surge, well that was announced in advance. I suppose I could test to see if they slipped it in.


The 5/10 is not the surge it is the destination the surge change is from a X factor to a flat $ amount.


----------



## SHalester

Mole said:


> The 5/10 is not the surge


yeah, i **** a few on this thread were a bit confused on what they were talking about. the 5/10 is not in all calif markets; is not in SF n surrounds yet.


----------

